# sound issue with Lenovo Thinkpad X1 carbon 4th gen

## MarcusXP

Hi,

I installed fresh Gentoo with rEFInd boot manager on Thinkpad X1 carbon 4th gen (i7-6600U, 16GB ram, 1TB Samsung 960 Evo nVME)

Most of the things work, except for the sound, where I have a small problem.

The volume is very low.. I can barely hear it.. (in Windows7 dual boot it works fine, so it is not a hardware issue)

any ideas what can be the reason?

I followed the ALSA guide and Pulseaudio guide below, but didn't get anywhere..

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#Hardware_detection

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PulseAudio

Some details about the system:

```
X1 marcus # head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* 

==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==

Codec: Conexant CX20753/4

==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#2 <==

Codec: Intel Generic

X1 marcus # service alsasound status

```

```
X1 marcus # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 08)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Lenovo HD Graphics 520

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Skylake Gaussian Mixture Model

        Subsystem: Lenovo Skylake Gaussian Mixture Model

00:13.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Intel Corporation Device 9d35 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2238

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI #1 (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP CSME HECI

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d10 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9d12 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP SMBus (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP SMBus

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I219-LM (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Ethernet Connection I219-LM

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo RTS525A PCI Express Card Reader

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

05:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM961/PM961

        Kernel driver in use: nvme

```

```
X1 marcus # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipt_MASQUERADE          1387  1

nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4     1993  1 ipt_MASQUERADE

iptable_nat             2015  1

nf_nat_ipv4             4763  1 iptable_nat

xt_addrtype             2957  2

nf_nat                 13421  2 nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4,nf_nat_ipv4

vboxpci                14318  0

vboxnetadp             18374  0

vboxnetflt             16644  0

vboxdrv               354558  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

iwlmvm                255509  0

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4446  0

iwlwifi               161786  1 iwlmvm

i915                 1122806  25

efivarfs                5343  1

```

```

X1 marcus # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.10.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.10.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6600U_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16349124 total,  14565216 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: git@sync:/usr/portage

    priority: -1000

vmware

    location: /var/lib/layman/vmware

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhclient dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modemmanager modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp spell ssh ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vnc vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 aes avx avx2 fma3 popcnt" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_5) (-python3_6)" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Let me know if you need any more details.

----------

## MarcusXP

alsamixer:

┌──────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.1.2 ─────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: PulseAudio                                                                          F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: PulseAudio                                                                          F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                  F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master                                                                              Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                                                                                   │

│                                                       ┌──┐                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       │▒▒│                                                        │

│                                                       ├──┤                                                        │

│                                                       │OO│                                                        │

│                                                       └──┘                                                        │

│                                                     100<>100                                                      │

│                                                    < Master >

----------

